# IBEW algebra requirement



## collin.thomas (Apr 14, 2008)

Well you could call them and ask...

The option that you most likely will have is to take an algebra course at a community college. They most likely won't waive the algebra requirement.


----------



## theduke123 (Mar 4, 2009)

I sent them an e-mail yesterday but have not heard back yet. I am going up there on Tuesday to fill out an application (I work second shift and watch my son in the morning so I don't have much free time) and will ask them then. I was just wondering if anybody else has had this issue.

Thanks for responding. I apologize if this should have been in the introduction forum.


----------



## John Valdes (May 17, 2007)

It may not hurt you as they are going to test you anyway before they bring you on board. Let them know that you did not take algebra in high school, but that you are proficient in algebra. Then study your ass off before the test.


----------



## sparky970 (Mar 19, 2008)

Our requirements state you must have a "C" or better in algebra.


----------



## theduke123 (Mar 4, 2009)

Thanks for the responses. 

I called them today and there is an adult education center here that I can take some algebra courses from that they said would work so I'm going to do that and hopefully I can get my foot in the door.


----------



## Makeitright (Mar 4, 2009)

*Well..*

What if you were an idiot in high school, didn't even give your school work 20% effort, passed with a D in algebra AND advanced algebra , but made an A in geometry? 

I can do math effortlessly but I did NOT score a C in algebra, mostly because I was a stupid teenager, what are my options?


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

Hit the local community college and take a few math courses.


----------

